# Low humidity emersed plants?



## Morgan Freeman (23 Jun 2011)

I'm guessing Bacopa Sp. will be ok but I don't know anything else that would suit low humidity. Any ideas? It's to fill any area roughly 10 x 10cm.


----------



## ghostsword (10 Aug 2011)

This is what I have on my garden now, open air.


So Polygonum, hairgrass, porsepinaca palustris, riccia, lileaopsis and many more would do good.


----------

